# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cilen kompani IT preferoni më shumë?

## mozi_king

Cilat nga keto  preferoni me se shumti ?

----------


## mozi_king

Asusin preferoj me se shumti :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

_Dell  me pelqen me shum_

----------


## soKKol

Sony preferoj me se shumti

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un votova per asus sepse ,  shumicen e pajisjeve ne pc e kam asus.

----------


## soKKol

> Un votova per asus sepse ,  shumicen e pajisjeve ne pc e kam asus.


Edhe une i kam shumicen ASUS e pajisjeve por e parapelqyera ime eshte SONY

----------


## soKKol

Ju lutem atyre qe votojne te postojn arsyen sepse mendoj qe kemi nevoj te njoftohemi me shume rreth ketyre kompanive

----------


## mozi_king

> Ju lutem atyre qe votojne te postojn arsyen sepse mendoj qe kemi nevoj te njoftohemi me shume rreth ketyre kompanive


 I bashkangjitem Sokkolit :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Pasi e kam laptopin IBM desha të votoj për IBM por s'e ke përfshirë në listë. Bash firmën më të fortë e ke shkruar gabimisht IMB. :P

Po ashtu është dashur të jepni mundësinë që të votojmë për 2 apo më shumë firma përnjëherë sepse sidomos këtu në Kosovë nuk ka shumë shans që të marrësh produkte të vetëm një firme. 
Kompjuteri im ka pjesë të Philips, Sony, Asus, ATI, DTK etj. etj.

----------


## mozi_king

> Pasi e kam laptopin IBM desha të votoj për IBM por s'e ke përfshirë në listë. Bash firmën më të fortë e ke shkruar gabimisht IMB. :P
> 
> Po ashtu është dashur të jepni mundësinë që të votojmë për 2 apo më shumë firma përnjëherë sepse sidomos këtu në Kosovë nuk ka shumë shans që të marrësh produkte të vetëm një firme. 
> Kompjuteri im ka pjesë të Philips, Sony, Asus, ATI, DTK etj. etj.


Perr IBM kom gabur e per ma shum firma per te votuar aty eshte vet per njee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Po sigurisht por megjithatë kur krijohet një sondazh me siguri është aty opsioni që të votohet për më shumë se një nocion.

----------


## Imperator

IBM se e ke ngaterruar pak ti qe ke hapur temen. IBM eshte njeshi i prodhimit te PC sot ne bote. Dell nuk me duket dhe aq, vetem nje linje nxorri te mire sa per emrin ndersa keta qe qarkullojne tani jane kot, nuk bejne fare.

IBM is nr ore. Kete e pranoi dhe vete presidenti i kompanise Apple ne nje deklarate per shtyp  :shkelje syri: 

Imperator

----------


## mozi_king

Poo ee dii qe munet te behet me shum te votohet

----------


## tolky

Nvidia eshte me e mira

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Per Mendimin Tim Sony Esht Me E Mira

----------


## Nolird

Une me shume pelqeje Nvidia,Microsoft dhe Samsung

----------


## ai_shoku

Une kam Nje labtop HP :rrotullo syte:

----------


## NBAlbania

Per mua eshte Sony dhe HP.

----------


## RaPSouL

Microsoft.

----------


## gjiganti2007

Per mua me te mira jane kompanit qe e kane kodin burimor te hapur por megjithate Microsoft ka bere nje pune te madhe per nejrzimin dhe me pelqen shume.

----------

